# HPT and progesterone question



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the situation. I'm the nursing mama of an almost one year old. I have yet to have my first PPAF, but I've been watching for signs of returning fertility and TTC anyways. I've been very crampy and yesterday I took an HPT - I got a VERY faint line within the three minute test period that got darker over time (when it first appeared, you could see it, but barely - this am it's pretty clearly there.) I tried to test this am with my first morning urine, but DS nursed at 2am, I had insomnia until about 4am, peed for the last time around 3:30, and then DS woke up at 5:45 this am and I tested then. There was only a shadow line (something there, but you have to look at it in bright light.) What's your take on what's going on? I'm planning on retesting in a few days (aw, hell, who am I kidding...I'll be retesting daily!







), but I'm curious as to what others think of these results.

Secondly, re progesterone cream...I've been using it twice daily and was planning on stopping, until I got the above test results. I've heard that discontinuing it can cause your progest. levels to drop = m/c. I'm not sure what to do on that front....

TIA for any input!!!!


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmm,it sounds as tho you are pregnant! Continue the Progesterone cream,whatever you do.I know you have to continue it until the Placenta is producing enough Progesterone on its own - maybe someone knows,Im thinking 14 weeks?The line on HPTs early in the game is so influenced by how concentrated or dilute urine is etc. As long as the line is within the 3 minutes (some tests say 5) it is considered a positive.With my youngest child,I got a faint but there positive 11 days after BD - Im not sure when the O day was.I retested the next day to see an even darker line and like you, got a fainter line. I got all upset and just knew something was wrong(why do we torture ourselves like that).Anyway,needless to say,everything was fine.Keep us posted about tomorrows test or the next days,or the day after.Hugs,Catherine


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like you're preg. Congrats. I'm taking progesterone as a follow-up to infertility treatments (follistim injections & IUIs). I've been told to continue taking them (vaginal suppositories twice a day) until 9 weeks, the wean off them. HTH


----------

